# my girlfriend just joined Peta what do i do?



## elkwisperer (Aug 17, 2005)

well i just found the peta card with her name on it. what do i do about this ? do i leave her , do i shoot her j/k , or just leave it be?

Please help :******: :******: :******:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Ask her if she is just as cooky as the rest of them.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Chains & shackles seem to be what they prefer, don't forget to post pictures !!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Cook her a steak dinner and take her to a rodeo!!!


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I can't believe that you have to ask.

SODSUCKER


----------



## elkwisperer (Aug 17, 2005)

ok sodsucker so i should shoot her?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

elkwisperer said:


> ok sodsucker so i should shoot her?


I'll put it in secret code...Y#%#E#(*#S.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't think anyone would hold it against you. my recomendation would be to make it look more like an acceident.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

She probably fell victim to that "cutesy-wootsy" propaganda these idiots are spewing.

Does she eat meat of any kind? She's a hypocrite.
Does she wear leather boots/pants/bustiers  ? She's a hypocrite.
Does she fish or hunt? She's a hypocrite. 
Does she feel animals should be euthanized to prevent overpopulation. Hypocrite. 
Ask her these questions.

Point out the fact that she's a hypocrite, in some small way, and she'll either quit the PETA-bandwagon, or become a rabid PETA supporter. If the latter occurs...ditch her.

(EDIT) Also point out their Bu//$#!T tactics, and the fact they are tied to Terrorists (Earth Liberation Front "ELF") that attack innocent Americans and their property, and she'll come around.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Elk.... there is only one thing you can do to make her happy. You will have to join PETA, too. I know it is drastic.... but if you are planning on marrying her someday, it may be the only way. Of course you would have to change your handle here on the website to something a bit more environmentally friendly that couldn't be construed as having anything to do with hunting.

:beer:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Guys, I don't think the proper responce to an extreemist action is ANOTHER extreemist action.

just continue to Hunt/fish/shoot/wear leather normaly. Order a steak dinner every time you take her out to eat.

Other than that, use the classic "YES DEAR" and ignore her.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I dated a gal once who was anti-hunting. It was the worst experience of my life. I learned alot though. She was the "don't hurt the animals" type of psycho, but loved to eat meat just as much as anyone. Many people pointed out to her that was of FoS. Glad I got rid of that one. Uffda the stupid things a guy does when he's gettin some.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

boy as long as it was good then what ever you need to do to justify it works..


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

MossyMO said:


> Chains & shackles seem to be what they prefer, don't forget to post pictures !!!


 :beer:


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

What ever you do don't shoot her! That will just have us gun owners playing into their hands. Check the internet, there might just be somethng on Tofu overdose.
Remember when you take her out to diner, and you make the order that mock tofu is called meat on most menus.


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.store.huntersunite.com/peta.htm

here is a website for you


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've never personally met a TRUE peta supporter, and to be honest I would like to. I would find it interesting to really understand WHAT triggered them to be swayed by the power of the darkside?

If she does eat meat...take her to a steak dinner and right when she's eating her first bite or two......bring it up then. That might actually be one argument that SHE might allow you to win.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Maybe it's the other peta. *P*eople *E*ating *T*asty A[/b]nimals or even the other one... *P*acking *E*xtreme *T* & *A*.

If your sure it's the bad one and she's crazy jessica simpson hot, make sure before you bring it up you get one last shake of the sheets. Maybe she is just experimental...jessica simpson dumb..., nothing wrong with that as long as she sees the light :wink:

I agree it would be quite interesting to meet one of those eccentric (spelling?) people to see what they are all about. In my head i picture real skinny hippies with big beards and pockets filled with shrooms and weed. All lead by some beef-eating dude walking among us lining his pockets with the cash of a bunch of maroons donations who aren't strong minded enough to think for themselves. But that's just me.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

elkwisperer:

In all serious, have you two sat down and talked about this? Is she adminently against hunting or eating of meat??

Hopefully you aren't posting this as a joke to all of us.

I really think you need to sit down and have a talk with her. I am not sure of your age, but if she is young, chances are she is going to think she can change you.

I married a gal who wasn't fond of hunting. Although she wasn't a PETA member, our relationship fell apart (long before kids came along thank the Lord). She really thought I would give up "killing inocent animals" once kids came along.

My buddy married a gal very similar to my ex. they are doing OK, but it is huge stress when hunting season comes around. He has to now clean all birds outside where she can't see any feathers or see any kind of blood. He now has a kid with her and they are fighting over the fact that he wants a hunting dog. Time will only tell how this will effect them when he wants his son to hunt.

If you are serious about this post and she is truly a member, I think you need to do some serious soul searching. If you want to hunt and raise your sons and daughters to hunt, then you two better have a discussion.

I have a gal now that loves to kiss me when I come back from a hunt, will eat any wild game I cook, and even makes phone calls to landowners when we go back to her hometown to ask if I can get on their land to hunt. She sees the family involvement tied to this recreation and that is why I am with her.

Good luck


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

elk whispers, sorry to hear that. These people don't get smarter with age. There are about 400 variants of protein, and veggies just don't supply the brain with required nutrients. If you are religious you believe god gave man dominion over the animals and for good reason. If you believe evolution, then you believe it was meat protein that brought your monkey ancestors out of the trees.

I have worked with and been around a half dozen vegans. One fellow ate tofu and minded his own business, while most of the others *****ed all the while you tried to enjoy your meal. So much for tolerance.

I remember one especially. She was inspecting hawk nests, and would have to rest two three times to make it to a nest 25 feet up a tree. She ate three lettuce leaves, one slice of tomato, and ¼ cucumber for noon lunch every day. I swear I could see the sutures in her skull from 20 feet.

She was doing a midnight jackrabbit count one time and I run into her at about 1:00am in the morning. She was screaming and crying hysterically. She had driven into one of the anti ballistic missile sites at the time they were servicing it and a guard was at the gate. All she could keep screaming was he asked for my identification, and he had a gun. My god he had a gun. What kind of gun I asked? One of those big assault weapons, he was carrying it on his back. I thought they outlawed those things. He shouldn't be able to do that. Someone should call the sheriff. I tried to explain to her she had driven into a highly secure area, and you have to expect law enforcement and soldiers to have weapons. What a nut case.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I just read a interesting artical in this months american hunter about peta. They killed a bunch of cats and dogs in one of their adoption centers in North Carolina. The employees are charged with 31 felony counts of cruelty to animals. It is on page 22 of this months NRA's american hunter. Magnum3.5


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Get a new girlfriend. Your going to have trouble getting to go hunting in the future.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

for gods sake man save your self a lot of agony in the future. Get rid of her.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

elkwisperer:

Does she mnat? Has she eaten meat?

Does she have a leather jacket or leather shoes?

What does she think when you go hunting or fishing?

How radical is she on this subject? You have eluded she joined, but does she follow the same guidelines as many do???

I guess I am curious how radical she is about this subject?


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Elkw,
You and your spouse need to be like minded, or you will struggle in your marriage. Why invest time in someone that is not on the same page as you are? Ther is nothing better than seeing your kid catch the bigger fish, or shoot a bigger buck. For me it is all about the family. My dad once told me to use the head on my shoulders to make important decisions, because the other one will only get me in trouble.

SODSUCKER


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Does she look good in leather panties?


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok boys, time for a woman's point of view....

Ditch the b&tch and start "hunting" for the replacement. Two years is nothing compared to a life of bickering, fighting and arguing about the issue.

No man should ever be that pu$$y whipped to be imprisioned by PETA for the rest of eternity. If you're going to give yourself a life sentence in hell, do something to make it worth it.

There are plenty woman hunters and hunting-significant other supporters out there.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Who-Waa !!! Lvn2Hnt said it right.............


----------



## elkwisperer (Aug 17, 2005)

well the b1tch said she will never like the hunting part of me and i told her that she's going to hve to deal with it and she said she will always be a peta member and i said i will always shoot white fluffy things !!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

elkwisperer said:


> well the b1tch said she will never like the hunting part of me and i told her that she's going to hve to deal with it and she said she will always be a peta member and i said i will always shoot white fluffy things !!


You gotta get someone to film this, reality tv is the ticket these days.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Still pretty skeptical this is a "real" post since the first posts on the site are trying to insite anti peta comments and he first brings up shooting her but...

As has been said, 99.999% of PETA members are hypocrits. They either wear leather, eat meat, eat vegetables from farms that displace/kill mice and voles, accept medicines that were tested on animals initially, use toothpaste, shampoo, etc. that were tested on animals, there are alot of examples available.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Set her free and buy yourself a lab, heck, get two.


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

Women who _accept_ hunting are a big enough PIA, why cause yourself extra grief? Grow a pair, grudge bang her good one last time, then dump her.

This is almost as bad as those idiot polygamists - who the heck would want two wives when one is such a PIA?!?!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I am thinking this isn't a "real" post. Many have asked questions of Mr. elkwisperer and he hasn't answered them.

Elk:

Can you answer questions for us???

Does she eat any meat?
Does she wear anything leather?
How extreme is this? 
Does she say you can't hunt anymore?
What about your future kids? Will they be able to hunt, fish, or eat meat?


----------



## manybeards (Aug 4, 2005)

>>>> Are you asking advice on what to do with the body? :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## elkwisperer (Aug 17, 2005)

live2hunt

i have seen her eat meat and she has a leather coat but since she startedthis peta sh1t she has not had any meat. she is not happy about me hunting but she knows that i'm not stopping. and she said she is just going to put up with it.

stevepike please feel free not to write back again


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

elkwisperer:

Thanks for some clarification. Does she fish or seafood? Is she just living on salads now??

Is she going to allow your (hers and yours) future children to hunt or is she just going to put up with it as well? Just curious on this one.

I am not sure how old you are and how far along you are in your relationship. My father once said, "the only people who know what is going on in a relationship are the two people that are in it".

Only piece of advice I can think of giving is to sit down figure things out. Only then should marriage even be considered. I just think if you are not going to quit hunting and she aint going to quit PETA, you are in for a long road. Nothing is worse than spending a pile full of money on a wedding that is doomed from the start......I am speaking from experience....my animal loving ex is long gone, but the $8,000 wedding, $125,000 home and a divorce still hits the pocketbook even 3 years later.


----------



## Gillraker (Mar 2, 2005)

Gone.....


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

giver her a diamond studded pendent that says I love eating meat... you know how they are with diamonds.... :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Ron White -"Give her diamonds, that'll shut her up!!!"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Plenty of inappropriate comments and I think the topic has gotten too far off.

Locked.


----------

